# Silver in clothing



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Curious but anyone have any expeirnece with silver in clothing? I'm checking out some stuff to add to my kit and I see some of the wicking stuff has silver in there.

Pros/cons? I've read something and have some bandages with silver ions in the absorbant pad area. Something about promoting healing and also antimicrobal.

http://www.galls.com/easearchresult...03185////Apparel & Uniforms&resultsperpage=20


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

bump for feedback


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Can't say I have ever heard of this before.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

while silver does have antibacterial properties, too much silver contact will result in argyria.


----------

